# Questions about my Bravura?



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

I know when I was researching what clipper to get, most people said they loved the Bravura for fft. I knew it wouldn't be good enough for a "whole" dog and that was fine. But there were some people who absolutely hated it. I thought I'd risk it since the large majority loved it.
So far I've only had problems. I love using it since it's so light and seems to cut so smooth, but it almost always nicks Sawyer by the lips. It could just be I'm still not used to using it, but with my AGC 2 speed I've never had that problem.
I find it will randomly nick him.
Today I was shaving him, and had my first successful non-nicking experience. I thought I was learning how to use it and I was super excited, then dropped the freaking thing!! So now I broke my blade for it:crying:
I'm wondering if it's worth getting another blade now, or just not bother using it anymore. 
Anyone find a difference between the course and fine blades of these? Mine came with a course one but I'm hoping a fine would help more. I don't want to waste $30 if it won't help though.
Do you think it's just something I have to get used to using and eventually I'll stop nicking him, or is there something wrong with the clipper/blade? I feel bad trying to use it again on him, but I've always figured maybe I just have to adjust to the new one. After today I'm wondering if it's true or if it was just a lucky shave:alberteinstein:


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

What setting are you using it on? The only time I've nicked someone with my bravura was when it was on the 40 setting. Otherwise I would say its user error, I've yet to hear hardly an complaints about nicking. I assume I use a coarse blade, that's what came with it. No experience with the fine, but I've thought about trying it. 

You probably broke the plastic tab on the back right? If so, you can get that one part replaced without replacing the whole blade.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

I've never nicked with my Bravura, but I've never used it on a 30 or 40 setting. I bought a second blade (The expensive one - I forget what its called) but havent used it yet. Ive only used the blade that came with it.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I haven't nicked either. I also haven't shaved Bonnie or Jazz' face bald (leave that to the groomer I found for Jazz). I use the adjustable blade that came with it. You have to pull the skin taut, but I am sure you know that. Still, everyone is different and what works for one person might not for another.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I returned the Bravura because the first time it nicked (I did use it on the #40) and the second time it did not cut hair. I have heard the fine blade does a better job and it may not nick. I didn't care for the design of the clippers because my thumb rested right on the off/on button and I kept turning it off all of the time.

I like the Wahl Arco much better and haven't nicked on the #40 setting.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

I first used the 40 and figured that was the problem, but even with the 10 and 15 it still does it... I think I've ran out of my warranty to replace it too  Dang it!
Maybe it's just a crappy blade?


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

I've heard Wahl customer service is good. Maybe give them a call and see what they say?


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Thanks, I decided to order the fine blade that is also meant for the Arco, so if it doesn't work on my Bravura still, I can get the other 
Hopefully the problem will be solved though!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I would contact Wahl and see what they say....I've heard they have good customer service.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

I have the wahl arco and the wahl bravura and both are great. I prefer the bravura. Wahl customer service is stellar.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I really love my Bravura and only nick when it's on 30 or 40. And then really only on feet. 

I'm pretty sure I have a fine blade, not a course blade. I'm thinking the course blade might have it's teeth a bit farther apart than the fine blade. If that's so, then that might explain some of the nicking you're getting.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I know... I'm to blame again that they are matted but my bravura won't cut through their hair. Apollo's hair is soooooo thick and full which blade shouldI buy? I going to order it right now! And then keep them shaved short u till I am able to categorize their hair properly as they deserve to be cared for ... 

I need the strongest blade that will cut through like bison hair LOL 

JUST CUT UNDER THE MATS cause this one just won't go... It doesn't shave it off it pulls on it...


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Lou, is the Bravura the only clipper you have? If so, your best bet is to get a detangler like Cowboy Magic and get the mats away from the skin. After that the Bravura will be more likely to get through the coat. It doesn't really matter which Bravura blade you use. If you have a heavy duty clipper,(Andis, Oster A-5, Wahl KM 5) now would be the time to get them out. I think I would try a 7 blade...whether you want to use a skip tooth is a personal choice because some people think there is a greater risk of catching the dog's skin with this blade. For the record, when I was cutting Wilson's puppy coat down, the Bravura would not work. He was completely tangle free, but his coat was just too thick. After the initial takedown, the Bravura has worked fine. I do have to make sure his longer parts are thoroughly combed out or the Bravura will struggle. I just got a Wahl KM5 for the bigger jobs...have only used it once, but it worked fine.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Charmed said:


> Lou, is the Bravura the only clipper you have? If so, your best bet is to get a detangler like Cowboy Magic and get the mats away from the skin. After that the Bravura will be more likely to get through the coat. It doesn't really matter which Bravura blade you use. If you have a heavy duty clipper,(Andis, Oster A-5, Wahl KM 5) now would be the time to get them out. I think I would try a 7 blade...whether you want to use a skip tooth is a personal choice because some people think there is a greater risk of catching the dog's skin with this blade. For the record, when I was cutting Wilson's puppy coat down, the Bravura would not work. He was completely tangle free, but his coat was just too thick. After the initial takedown, the Bravura has worked fine. I do have to make sure his longer parts are thoroughly combed out or the Bravura will struggle. I just got a Wahl KM5 for the bigger jobs...have only used it once, but it worked fine.


Thanks for responding so quickly!! 
I'm going to try again the bravura I have... But it hasn't cut their skin or anything it just has a hard time cutting through the hair it kinda stays in place and doesn't cut LOL I'm so not a groomer and English is my 2nd language so I struggle a little bit to figure out what to do here...
I saw a diamond (black) blade on Amazon for $35 ...? 

I can't afford a brand new $200 -
$300 purchase right this minute, but in the near future yes, absolutely will want to buy whatever works best on their hair 

I read online when they say : cuts through their hair like butter" that's kinda what Im looking for 

SHOULD I JUST BUY THE COWBOY MAGIC and get 1 day delivery (I can't wait to shave them down! They look like a mess)


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

The fine blade is my choice for my Moser, which is practically the same as a Bravura. If it isn't cutting hair: Is the dog clean and freshly dried? or at least freshly washed and a bit damp? Clippers cut like *&^% through dirty coats. I've discovered that some coat textures just don't work with my Moser. Even certain areas on Sully, the Moser will hang up and I need to switch to my Andis for a bit.

I've never nicked or cut my dog with the Moser, with exception of a spot here and there between the toes, but that webbing is close, tight and hairy, when working on clean feet. I use 30 or 40 setting to clean flew areas on the face and have switched to a 9 or 10 reverse on Sully's face now as it has shown some sensitivity to the very close setting.

Is your blade clean? Hair can build up between the two parts, I hold it "open" and swipe a business card between them, pipe cleaner would work too. It should have come with a little brush and some oil. Brush it off, blow it off with dryer, and put a teeny touch of oil near the areas that touch and run it a few seconds to spread.

But, your best bet for getting through/under? the coat would be something like Andis 2 speed and a 7F blade. Personally, I've only used a skip-tooth blade once, hated it, it did nick dog, and tossed it. It was given to me. 7F gets under almost everything unless the coat is severly and tightly matted. Then you work your way down to find what works.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh yea, when they say "cuts through hair like butter" they are referring to a clean, dry and completely brushed out coat. Then it will.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Aw Lou! I'm sorry you are having such a difficult time with grooming your kids...............have you looked on YouTube at the videos on 'how to clip a matted dog'? Their are some good tips there!!!
Or if you can, have you tried to locate a mobile groomer who will come to your house and do a shave down for you so you can 'start fresh' with keeping up the brushing/grooming?


----------



## CjTitus (Jan 25, 2013)

I love this clipper, and I have used a lot of them over the years. Wasn't sure I would like a 5 in one blade. I bought the replacement fine blade for mine and I feel it is worth every penny. Wahl 5 in 1 Clipper Blades | GroomersChoice.com (The replacement lever is on this page too) Lots of places carry it but need to know it is the Diamond blade. Coarse doesn't cut smooth enough for me, and I love the stainless steel attachment combs too for pet cuts.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Lou, if I were you I would have Cowboy Magic on hand anyway as it makes the comb out so much easier. I just bought new fine blades for 2 Bravuras that weren't working well and with the new blades they worked fine. None of our dogs had very long coats right now, though. I ordered the Wahl 17923 fine replacement blades from Petedge. The blades do last a lot longer if you only cut clean hair. Good luck.


----------



## Keivus (May 26, 2015)

I started with an arco, then got the bravura lithium because I needed the extra torque. I would say it's your blade that is the issue, not the clipper itself. 5 in 1 blades get dull REALLY FAST. They need to be regularly sharpened. I bought a bunch and rotate them as they get dull (wont cut hair/pulls hair, gets jammed up). Of course it can get stuck it matts or gummed up if it's not cleaned and oiled regularly.


----------

